# Warbird Pics



## WRC1 (Jul 18, 2009)

some of my favorite planes


----------



## WRC1 (Jul 18, 2009)

and more


----------



## WRC1 (Jul 18, 2009)

and more


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2009)

Great pics! I'm assuming that the ME163 has been modified??


----------



## WRC1 (Jul 18, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Great pics! I'm assuming that the ME163 has been modified??



probably


----------



## Geedee (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Your thread title 'Some of my pics' is a bit miss leading, in that we would expect to see pictures you have personaly taken, not ones copied from other commercial websites....good pictures though they certainly are. 

Have you got any shots that you have taken you would like to post for us?

Ref the 163, she is airworthy...obviously...but is aerotowed to a suitable height before releasing and gliding back down. I believe she was at this years La Ferte Alais meeting back in june of this year. Certainly a novel and interesting shape on the display circuit.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2009)

I have renamed the thread "Warbird pics" from "some of my pics" because they clearly aren't _your _pictures. I know some of the photographers that took some of those photos and being a photographer myself, nothing is more insulting than laying claim to someone else's work.

'Nuff said.


----------



## WRC1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Your thread title 'Some of my pics' is a bit miss leading, in that we would expect to see pictures you have personaly taken, not ones copied from other commercial websites....good pictures though they certainly are.
> 
> ...


sorry i thought i could post some of my favorite planes and i will fix my title to sorry about that


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a big fan of airliners.net. They have several talented photographers that contribute to that site.


----------



## WRC1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Your thread title 'Some of my pics' is a bit miss leading, in that we would expect to see pictures you have personaly taken, not ones copied from other commercial websites....good pictures though they certainly are.
> 
> ...


and i dont have any pics of planes yet but i have some jets can i post thoes or it has to be planes only


----------



## WRC1 (Jul 21, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I have renamed the thread "Warbird pics" from "some of my pics" because they clearly aren't _your _pictures. I know some of the photographers that took some of those photos and being a photographer myself, nothing is more insulting than laying claim to someone else's work.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


you know what iam not here to insult any body i just had some pics that i found in the internet that i liked alot so for you to say that i " claim to someone else's work" is clearly Bull ****, did you see me say "some of my pics that i took myself"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey chill out!

Your title said something about your Pics. That implies that you took them. Eric is a professional photographer and he commented to you in a *polit*e manner and changed the title of your thread (which he is allowed to do as an admin of this forum).

If you want to be a dick about it, go someplace else!


----------



## WRC1 (Jul 21, 2009)

**** this forum iam out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2009)

Your choice...

Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## WRC1 (Jul 21, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Your choice...
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


yeah keep talking ****en dick head


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought you were leaving?


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

You cant pick a fight with Adler, he will win.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

hehe

i could almost hear the door slam all the way to Norway  some guys just cant stand beeing corrected and i must say you all were very polite and wrote nothing wrong.. and so i see NO reason why this stupid selfish as..hole should start reacting the way he did.
but i guess some just havent learn any manners from their mother..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2009)

My guess is that he is a 14 year old pimply kid who is pissed off because his mother did not cut the edges off of his Grilled Cheese.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe his mom canceled his WoW account today and that's why he is in a sour mood ?

WoW-speler gaat door het lint | Flabber


Wheels


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

i guess you are both right  and maybe someday he will learn  but it sure wont be in here.. 

lets all give him a good wave goodbye and smile


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2009)

You are outta here. This could have ended peacefully, but you had to shoot your mouth off.

We do not tolorate bad-mouthing our mods.

Charles


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

way to go Charles and all you others 

thaks for keeping this forum clean  best site ever


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2009)

WRC1 said:


> you know what iam not here to insult any body i just had some pics that i found in the internet that i liked alot so for you to say that i " claim to someone else's work" is clearly Bull ****, did you see me say "some of my pics that i took myself"



Since you decided to be an idiot about it...

You titled the thread "some of *MY *pics". The inference is that they were pictures that you took. Then we had to open the post to see a bunch of photos that were clearly not *yours*. Some photographers do not take kindly to their photos being reposted other places without their permission.

I am happy to see that the other mods have taken the liberty to send you packing. Good riddance.


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I thought you were leaving?


what you think you can just ban me and talk **** what kind of moderator are you i know a ****en pice of **** you little kids need to lay of the crack pipe


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My guess is that he is a 14 year old pimply kid who is pissed off because his mother did not cut the edges off of his Grilled Cheese.


**** your mother you little bitch


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> You cant pick a fight with Adler, he will win.


and **** you


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> hehe
> 
> i could almost hear the door slam all the way to Norway  some guys just cant stand beeing corrected and i must say you all were very polite and wrote nothing wrong.. and so i see NO reason why this stupid selfish as..hole should start reacting the way he did.
> but i guess some just havent learn any manners from their mother..


and **** you


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Maybe his mom canceled his WoW account today and that's why he is in a sour mood ?
> 
> WoW-speler gaat door het lint | Flabber
> 
> ...


and **** you


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

ccheese said:


> You are outta here. This could have ended peacefully, but you had to shoot your mouth off.
> 
> We do not tolorate bad-mouthing our mods.
> 
> Charles


and **** you and lay off the crack pipe


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Since you decided to be an idiot about it...
> 
> You titled the thread "some of *MY *pics". The inference is that they were pictures that you took. Then we had to open the post to see a bunch of photos that were clearly not *yours*. Some photographers do not take kindly to their photos being reposted other places without their permission.
> 
> I am happy to see that the other mods have taken the liberty to send you packing. Good riddance.


and **** you **** face


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

haha..so you got back just to say some more.. and you dont know when you are beaten do you..and we speak **** about you because that is what you are ! but one thing..stick to your words and do as you said.. leave !!! we dont need people like you in here.. you are just like a whiny little spoiled girl who cry and scream when things dont go your way.

and one judge others by how they know themself..so if anybody is high on crack its YOU !! 

get a life you idiot !


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My guess is that he is a 14 year old pimply kid who is pissed off because his mother did not cut the edges off of his Grilled Cheese.


come on 14 year old **** face bitch you started it ****en ****


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

come on bitchs keep talking **** ****en cows


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

come on ban me


----------



## dsfdsrggt (Jul 21, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> haha..so you got back just to say some more.. and you dont know when you are beaten do you..and we speak **** about you because that is what you are ! but one thing..stick to your words and do as you said.. leave !!! we dont need people like you in here.. you are just like a whiny little spoiled girl who cry and scream when things dont go your way.
> 
> and one judge others by how they know themself..so if anybody is high on crack its YOU !!
> 
> get a life you idiot !


lay of the pipe bitch you guys started ****en slut


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2009)

I am going to leave this here for a couple of days to clearly illustrate why this douchebag was banned.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

dsfdsrggt said:


> and **** you



  you.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

hehe..sounds like a plan  can almost see him sitting at his computer red in anger tearing out his hair and screaming at the computerscreen just because someone caught him with the pants down stealing others pictures and claiming them as his.. and whatever he does and if he comes back under another name its probably best to ignore the idiot..i sure will..he`s not worth waisting another word or second..but its sure amusing also to see how stupid some people can be


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

dsfdsrggt said:


> lay of the pipe b!tch you guys started ****en slnt



Ha Ha, you dont even know how to spell 'off', you wrote 'of '


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2009)

That douchebag is a prime example of why schools need to do a better job teaching children how the world actually works.

He gets his panties in a wad because his topic was misleading, simple mistake. Learn from it and move on...

Instead, he has to throw a tantrum, look like a total ass and probably soiled himself in the process...unreal.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

you said it graugeist  and he`ll be back i am sure..logging in right now with a new username just to throw more **** and scream some more..instead of just be a bit humble and learn from the mistake and move on !!


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

Come back you idiot!!!

I want to make fun of you some more.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 21, 2009)

LMAO......


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 21, 2009)

What do you expect from SoCal. A young pimply faced metrosexual in training exercising his ability to use "bad words". Oh what his mommy might say. Course his mommy is likely an illegal given his location. When do SoCal metrosexuals start painting their toenails and shaving their balls. I think its when they turn 12.

Get your anger out now little buddy. You'll be another Kalifornia statistic shortly.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2009)

btw - nice avatar


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> What do you expect from SoCal. A young pimply faced metrosexual in training exercising his ability to use "bad words". '



Ouch 
----------------

And sheesh what a meltdown by the Original Poster. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2009)

Dang...was that asshat from SoCal?

If so, must have been the illegitimate offspring from a transplant...


----------



## dsrertergr (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> What do you expect from SoCal. A young pimply faced metrosexual in training exercising his ability to use "bad words". Oh what his mommy might say. Course his mommy is likely an illegal given his location. When do SoCal metrosexuals start painting their toenails and shaving their balls. I think its when they turn 12.
> 
> Get your anger out now little buddy. You'll be another Kalifornia statistic shortly.



go **** your self ****en ****


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2009)

Awww...the angry child is back...


----------



## dsrertergr (Jul 22, 2009)

you know i think i had enough fun for today so peace out my BITCHS


----------



## dsrertergr (Jul 22, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Awww...the angry child is back...



YEAH IAM BACK MY BITCH


----------



## dsrertergr (Jul 22, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Ouch
> ----------------
> 
> And sheesh what a meltdown by the Original Poster.
> ...



AND **** YOU MY BITCH


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2009)

Hell, hiding behind a keyboard and talking smack is old news...that kinda stuff only works in chatrooms and YouTube comments.


----------



## dsrertergr (Jul 22, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Your thread title 'Some of my pics' is a bit miss leading, in that we would expect to see pictures you have personaly taken, not ones copied from other commercial websites....good pictures though they certainly are.
> 
> ...



****EN ****


----------



## dsrertergr (Jul 22, 2009)

WELL THIS IS THE LAST ONE FOR SURE SO GO **** YOUR SELF BITCHS AND HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2009)

LMAO

Nothing like showing the entire world what a total dumbass he is.

I bet his mommy is just *SOO* proud of him.




really...


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

hehe


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2009)

God I love baiting morons. They just keep comin' back for more like Pavlov's dog.

Take away the eff word from this kid and you cut his vocabulary in half.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2009)

dsrertergr said:


> WELL THIS IS THE LAST ONE FOR SURE SO GO **** YOUR SELF BITCHS AND HAVE A NICE DAY



I doubt it, you will come back because your mother will not let you suck on the tit anymore. Its okay, we understand that you are going through withdrawals. 

See you soon, with more of your illiterate postings...


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 22, 2009)

I found a picture of this @$$ whipe.hehehehe


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2009)

I have to say mate that that third pic......oh.....you've gone !

When mom lets you back on the computer, heres a special message to you, written in the forums special invisible ink font.....


But thats only a suggestion !


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2009)

Now Gary, were you suggesting that he do something he would have to be double-jointed to do?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2009)

Yup...and it inlvolves copious amounts of axle grease and cayane pepper !


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 22, 2009)

If your going to come back start a new life on the forums, act like you just joined and dont make an @ss out of yourself. 

How old are you???

P.S. I got your PM and I must say that you have very bad grammer.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol, he PM ya to talk more crap. Whats wrong with this douchebag. Oh, he is from SoCal. That explains alot.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 22, 2009)

Not all people from SoCal are @sses, Weelsup is from SoCal but he is cool. 8)


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought Californians were supposed to be really laid back 
Waaaaaaay too much red meat in that one's diet...


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 22, 2009)

I know, I just like giving people from SoCal a hard time. My wife is from SoCal (Lancaster-Palmdale). So no hard feelings towards anyone from there. I lived there for 6 years, and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

hehe

thats the spirit Beaupower  and some people just dont get it do they..so let him PM and run around showing the whole world how stupid he is  and thanks for the moderators who keep the site clean from guys like him and others.. keep it up moderators  
how i see the moderators  like the old sheriffs riding into cyber city and cleaning up


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> If your going to come back start a new life on the forums, act like you just joined and dont make an @ss out of yourself.



Doesn't work that way. We moderators have systems in place...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2009)

Awe, I kinda wish the Mods would let him come back. He was the best comedian I've read in a long time. He should write a book. "How to incorporate the F-bomb into everyday conversation" or "FU and the Warbird you flew in on".
Me thinks the batteries must have died in his PVD (personal vibration device), how else would you explain his anger and frustration?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh he could make it back, until a moderator logs in and finds him.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 22, 2009)

There are ways around tipping the mods off which i wont post here...

Someday when i get banned, I'll come back knowing whose buttons to push and just how far i can take it...





.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2009)

Will somebody feed the baby!! His crying woke me up. Jeez, take a nap for a little bit and all 'ell breaks loose.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Will somebody feed the baby!! His crying woke me up. Jeez, take a nap for a little bit and all 'ell breaks loose.






Wheels


----------

